# Law Enforcement Recruiting Techniques



## cpasquarello (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello,

I am a researcher at Northeastern University trying to improve the recruitment efforts of law enforcement agencies in the US. *I am looking for people who have a career in law enforcement to take the following survey. *

This study will present different recruitment flyers for jobs within the police department of a mid-sized city and you will be asked to answer questions based on your perceptions and attitudes about these flyers. *Participation in this study is voluntary*, *anonymous* and your confidential responses will be used for research purposes to improve recruitment of new police officers. *Upon completion of this study, you will have the opportunity to enter your name in a lottery for 1 of 3 $101 cash prizes!* This study is approved by the Oklahoma State University Institutional Review Board ([email protected]). Your personal information will not be used for research and your identity will remain anonymous.

If you would like to participate in this research to improve recruitment for qualified police officers, *please follow the link below to complete the survey.*Act fast because the study will be closed *by November 23, 2015*.

*http://okstatebusiness.qualtrics.com//SE/?SID=SV_1zgLR6cqVm3Yt8N*

Thank you!

Christina


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Hank Moody said:


> Can you interview me in person?


I get next.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

post a pic of yourself. you may get more interest.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Tuna said:


> post a pic of yourself. you may get more interest.


I have a feeling it was a dump & run.


----------

